# The incision on a neuter



## LuvMyRabbits (Jul 19, 2009)

Good Morning everyone..just have a question out of curiosity after checking Shadow this morning to make sure he wasnt showing signs of infection...I noticed that he has only one incision site on his stomach..this is the first rabbit I have had neutered so I never have seen an after surgery incision for this but I guess I was assuming that there would be 2 incision marks, one where each testicle was...but theres not there is one incision in the middle of his stomach and I'm assuming she went through that incision to either side and removed the testicles..you can see where the testicles used to be and there is still the small sac that they were enclosed in but they arent hanging out they are pushed up on the skin and look to be part of his stomach except they are a bit darker than the rest of his skin..so is that the normal procedure for a neuter?? I'm thinking it may have made him more sore to do it this way but maybe its better because there is only one incision rather than 2 to have the chance of getting an infection in??..another question..the sac of skin the testicle was in before they removed it is that going to hang down like it used to after he heals?? Wondering if theres going to be pieces of flesh hanging down that may make him chew at them or something?? I had assumed the testicle and the sac would be removed on either side and then stitched closed?? Idk these are just thoughts I was having and since I know alot of you on here have expierence with a rabbit neuter wanted to see what was your expierence with it..thanks for your answers!

KoReY

P.S he is doing great since the surgery..let him come out for awhileyesterday to get around for a bit and he did well...and again for awhile this morning..hes active and all habits are back to normal and is not acting to be in any pain =)) 


Oh I forgot to mention..the vet told me that while he was under she would clip his nails for free and she told me he is missing 2 toenails on one of his back feet..she said this likely happened at birth or when he was very young because of how it was..she said that more than likely it was not a birth defect but something that had happened when he was a baby..it was nothing new and had already been healed for a long time..just wondering what that may have came from?? I dont know anything about his situation before I got him.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 19, 2009)

I've not EVER heard of an incision in the stomach for a regular neuter, only for my guy who had crypt orchid (which is one undescended testicle).

Could you maybe post a picture?

I'm glad he is doing well  Is he eating, pooing etc now?

It may be he pulled those nails off at some point, or maybe mum over groomed him and chewed them off. It might be worth looking for your interest but it's normal for him and not a new injury so shouldn't cause him any problems. Just two less nails for you to clip


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 19, 2009)

First of all I am glad that he is doing well 

Secondly the type of surgery she did for the neuter is not the preferred method. 
It is a process of going through the abdomen to remove the testicles by making an abdominal incision.
it is totallyunnecessary 
The preferred method is to remove the testicle from each sac (peeling a grape ) and glue the skin of each testicle together ; it is way less invasive then the abdominal surgery 

Just watch the one suture line for redness or swelling 

That does not mean that he won't be fine; he will be fine 

The skin of the testicles will eventually dry up and after a while you will no longer be able to findevidence of testicles on your bun 
In terms of his nails it is possible that the mother overgroomed the bun after birth or that he was born that way or possibly broke off a fews nailsunder the base. Shouldn't be a problem unless it looks red and inflamed


----------



## LuvMyRabbits (Jul 19, 2009)

I tried to take a picture but he was NOT cooperating..but now I have another concern..sometime between 8am this morning and now it looks like he has chewed his stiches out!! :cry2the incision is still closed and not gaping open thank god but I dont see the stiches that I saw earlier...ugh!!! I dabbed some antibiotic ointment on it and put him back to rest rather than try to hold him enough to take a picture..why would he chew the stiches out?? what do i do now!?? is he ok as long as the incision does not open?? obviously now he has to stay in his cage awhile longer before being let out so it can stay closed..alot of hopping jumping etcwouldnt be good as far as keeping it closed to heal...I kept an eye on him and did not see him chewing or licking at it I dont know when he did it without me seeing it..goodness gracious!! should I try to cover it with a 4x4 with someneosporinand some medical tape to keep out infection?? it doesnt look infected in any way and like I said the incision is not open but the ends of the stichesI saw sticking out this a.m are no longer there. I have the worst luck!!!:shock:



and let me not forget..I dont think I will be taking him to that vet any longer..I'm not ok with her putting him through more than he had to be put through due to her outdated method of neutering!!:X


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 19, 2009)

he may just have chewed the ends off the stitches and not actually chewed them out 

you could make a soft collar for him so he couldn't chew it ...
just continue to observe the suture line to see if it gets red or swollen or opens at all 
I'll try to find the link the link for a description of a soft e collar 
Don't freak out if the suture line still looks OK but keep him in an enclosed area


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37816&forum_id=16&msg=2

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47073&forum_id=16


----------



## LuvMyRabbits (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you so much for those links! They helped out alot and I hopefully have the problem solved and he can continue to heal without further incident. Heres what I did..I took a clean washcloth and rolled it tightly into a tube..I taped one side to the other with medical tape so that it stayed in its tube form and then formed it into a circle with the medical tape on the inside ( Before taping it I made sure it fit around his neck without problems of being to tight etc..) I then taped the 2 ends together with medical tape and it then made a collar..I pulled his ears forward and put them through the tube first then fit it around his head and pulled it onto his neck..I am able to put my fingers under it without problem so its not to tight..I put the ends that are taped together at the top of his head so he isnt able to maybe get to the tape and chew on it...Here are a few pics of the "collar" 










He wasnt to thrilled about it at first and tried to get it off ( thankfully he didnt succeed) but he will have to live with it because I'm not to thrilled about him ripping his stiches out either!

Here is the view from the top of his neck..I made sure to place the taped part at the top so he couldnt gnaw on it..and trust me he would!

















It seems to be working..he tried to get it off for about a minute but then gave up and just went to sleep..They told me to only give him the metacam 2days after his surgery ( it was on thursday and he had ashot before surgery and after)but I went ahead and gave him a dose today... incase he was hurting and thats what caused him to chew at the stiches in the first place or incase he was hurting from chewing at them now..I also covered the incision site with neosporin again because he was trying to lick at it the first time I applied it before he had the collar on..I know that the incision will need air to heal quickly..do you think I should cover it for maybe a day with a 4x4 with neosporin now that he cant chew or lick in that area and rip it off?? I also have some iodine from when they had mites..I dont know if that would be of any help in this situation but I know its to clean cuts etc..I dont know if I would want to use that though because it may burn him? I dont want to make him be in pain ..so maybe I should just let it be now that I know he cant hurt himself further..whadda ya think??

p.s I checked his toenails he's not hurting in anyway when I look at them so I think it was something from when he was a baby and they have healed and are just fine now..Just my sillysense of humor but..do you think I should ask for a discount on his next toenail trim now that he has 2 less they have to cut??:laugh:


----------



## CKGS (Jul 19, 2009)

Lol- I think you are entitled to a discount with him having less toes.


----------



## LuvMyRabbits (Jul 19, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> I've not EVER heard of an incision in the stomach for a regular neuter, only for my guy who had crypt orchid (which is one undescended testicle).
> 
> Could you maybe post a picture?
> 
> ...



I'm not even going to post my thoughts on the vet right now:censored2:I will just say it seemed to me when I looked at it that the way she did itwould be a more painful way for him...and THAT I do not appreciate one bit..why make him go through more than he has to if there is a more simple/less painful way to go about it?? but I will leave it at that..and just be happy I asked the question here and now know what I need to know aboutit and for future references to ask the next vet

As far as eating /pooing etc.. he is doing all of that just like before and that makes me happy..I feel very lucky to have had them both go through the surgery so easily and without problems of getting their habits back to normal ( except that little no poop scare from Shadow..but he hasnt stopped since that first one so no more worries there! lol ) 

I'm so glad I found this site..you guys have helped me everytime I have some issue with them ( and it seems like theres been a lot in the little time I've had them ) thanks so much for that!!! I really appreciate it alot. I would have been a big ball of stress through everything had it not been for everyone on heres advice and help getting through things.. thanks again :group:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 19, 2009)

Some vets do not know how to do the other procedure; I would think that a rabbit knowledeable one would, however..

it is not terrible that she did the abdominal procedure just sort of making it into more than it should be 
don't put iodine on the site ; it would be extremely painful but the neosporin is OK (although usually the vetssay to leave the site alone ) 
If the site looks OK tomorrow you do not need to place the neosporin on it but can just let it dry up,,,,,

the washcloth collar looks good ..just check now and then that he cannot reach past it; they can do things that we cannot believe sometime.
it is fine to give the meloxican again just maek sure that he is well hydrated

I will try to find a video of the other surgical procedure to show you the difference


----------



## LuvMyRabbits (Jul 19, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Some vets do not know how to do the other procedure; I would think that a rabbit knowledeable one would, however..
> 
> it is not terrible that she did the abdominal procedure just sort of making it into more than it should be
> don't put iodine on the site ; it would be extremely painful but the neosporin is OK (although usually the vetssay to leave the site alone )
> ...



She may have not known another way and I wont fault her for that..but if I was going to take on the tremendous responsibility of being a vet and caring for peoples animals and sometimes have the fate of theirlives in my hands I would want to be as knowledgable and as up to date on everything and every procedure concerning the animals I see, to make sure I am doing my job to the best of my ability...I have no vet schooling of any kind and I assumed that there would be 2 incisions..seems to be the kinda "obvious" decision..so I have to say that that does make me question her rabbit savvyness...I dont want to depend on her to make decisions about their well being if shes not up to date on knowing what to do...I mean a spay/neuter would probally be one of the more done things if your a vet I would think..I'm not mad at her but I am mad that he could have had a less invasive/painful procedure..

I would love to see that video if you can find it!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 19, 2009)

I found few veterinary videos of a rabbit neuter in which the testicles were opened and the testicles removed (with no abdominal incision) however they are still too graphic for me to feel comfortable posting them as they actually show the surgical procedure.


----------



## LuvMyRabbits (Jul 19, 2009)

I understand..I used the search engine and found a few things that I looked at ..I have always been one who liked to watch surgical procedures on medical programs etc..that kind of stuff facinates me for some reason


----------



## aurora369 (Jul 19, 2009)

If you would like, you can keep the incision clean with Betadine. Betadine is what is used to clean the skin prior to an operation. My vet highly recommends using it to keep a wound clean. After Zeke had his genitals reconstructed (pretty gruesome wound), I used betadine once I was instructed to stop using the steroid cream (steroid cream had to be used because his injury was so traumatic and had a lot of swelling). 

In fact, my vet pefers using betadine to neosporin or polysporin. The betadine is fine for them to ingest, where as the neosporin/polysporin is not the greatest for them to be ingesting.

I bought my betadine at a human pharmacy, I just had to ask for it as it was behind the counter. No questions asked, it was very easy and cheap.

--Dawn


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 19, 2009)

is betadine an antibiotic? 

My Toby is going in to be fixed tomorrow --after reading this and the links posted, I better ask the vet all these questions before the procedure begins like what kind of incision and stitches will be used for the procedure! I called the vet practice and asked which doc would be performing the procedure and found out it's not the doctor who is listed on the HRS site herself but one of her associates. This vet has seen both my buns before and I have had no problems, she is rabbit savvy also. But I guess after reading a few of other RO members' threads, I can't be too careful. 

I hope Shadow does well!! Best of luck to a quick recovery!


----------



## werecatrising (Jul 19, 2009)

My vet uses a pre scrotal approach when neutering rabbits. It is easier to make sure everything is well ligated when you have more exposure.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 19, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> is betadine an antibiotic?
> 
> My Toby is going in to be fixed tomorrow --after reading this and the links posted, I better ask the vet all these questions before the procedure begins like what kind of incision and stitches will be used for the procedure! I called the vet practice and asked which doc would be performing the procedure and found out it's not the doctor who is listed on the HRS site herself but one of her associates. This vet has seen both my buns before and I have had no problems, she is rabbit savvy also. But I guess after reading a few of other RO members' threads, I can't be too careful.
> 
> I hope Shadow does well!! Best of luck to a quick recovery!



Betadine is a surgical wash ; it is a dark red liquid topical solution that you can buy at a pharmacy . betadine solution is the trade Name.

What it really is 10% povidine-iodine topical solution 

I think you can buy it but the gallon at a farm store also. 

A vet told me once to dilute it ; it can have a drying effect if used too often


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep, that is a more invasive way to do a neuter. The sacs will shrink away eventually. I wouldn't use neosporin, because that may soften the scab at the incision and cause it to come open. Betadine would be better. The e-collar looks great (poor guy!). I bet he'll be just fine in a few days.

The toenail thing is quite common. Sometimes they break off on the cage, etc. They may eventually grow back, but may not.


----------

